# motor rebuild charge



## splitshot (Mar 14, 2008)

Guys i need your help i built a motor for a guy 1978 140 evinrude , he said do what it takes and as long as he has less in it than a new motor would cost him....pulled the first powerhead and the block was busted so it couldnt be used, didnt find out till it was tore down..(had to fight every one of the mounting bolts due to rust there wasnt even an hex head on them they looked like rivets),so got another powerhead and midsection (package deal)...pulled the powerhead and disassembled..then got the parts and rebuilt the second power head (the good one)...installed new pistons and rings,thermostats,gaskets,and bearrings,oh yeah and exhaust housing gaskets (about 7 exhaust housing bolts snapped off and where froze in the block had to drill and tap)...then installed the powerhead, rebuilt carbs, fuel pump,new impeller, and new gear oil in the lower...how much is all this worth ?? i just want a ballpark estimate on labor only..all in all i have 66 hrs in it, oh and just how much does a brand new 140 2 stroke cost with tilt and trim ?? thanks Jason


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

Jason...



My guess would be that $1500.00 would be the low end and $2500.00 would be the high end. I would not worry about the cost of a new motor. That has nothing to do with your repair. Just because he said that does not mean you should gauge your price by a new motor. My two cents...



Ronnie


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

My best experience in pricing is that of a "Flat Rate Manual" if you can get a hold or look at one. Take the hours (I don't care if it took you longer or shorter) of what the book calls for that job and multiply that by YOUR hourly charge. other factors can apply....saltwater use....then add for parts as needed plus any outsourced work if needed.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">http://www.theoutboarddoctor.com/What-is-fair.php<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o>http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=outboard+flat+rates&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=</o>


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Well you didn't say and I couldn't tell from your post if you were a certified tech or shop, so I'll assume your a do it yourselfer helping someone out. Any quality shop or marine tech will charge a minimum of $70/hr. which would mean your 66 hrs. would be worth about $4600, but since I'm assuming your not, I would say your time and effort is worth about 1/3 of what a shop would charge to cover overhead, labor and other expenses, so labor wise $1500 is about right. Parts would be extra.

You can see why rebuilding old outboard motors often doesn't make sense economically. You could easily tie up $5,000 in a rebuild not including the lower unit and trim and tilt, whereas you could probalby get a new 150 for $8 - $9,000. I always kinda like the 50% rule for things like this. If you're gonna spend 50% or more on a reman/rebuild you're probably better off going with new and getting a much better warranty. However,I've done it both ways,but my labor doesn't cost me anything.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Labor only for me for 90 hp on up depending on whether it is carb, fuel injected, or direct injected ranges from $1500 to $1800. That includes all you did except for the rusted/broken bolts, plus I break them in on the water. When you have broken bolts, corrosion, etc, that is a per hour item depending on how bad it is. If I start and the bolts are that bad, I warn of the potential cost. It has taken me the longest of around 10 addition hours due to a powerhead having immovable bolts that had to be drilled out and the exhaust adapter repaired where they were. I would say that 66 hours may becorrect. You did tear down two powerheads and had to fight probably more that 30 bolts with rust and breakage. If you think each one taking 30 to 45 minutes for the easy ones, then that is around 22 hours additional form the normal rebuild. Add more time for the really bad ones and it's higher. Usually with a motor in the condition that one was, I try to persuade the owner to look for a newer good used one. Hope this helps.


----------



## splitshot (Mar 14, 2008)

i charged him $1100 in labor charged by the hour $20 per hour..i figured this was a fair price being i'm not certified but have rebuilt many..and since it took so long with the rusted bolts i figured 20 an hour was fair..thanks for the input


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

i would question the decision of rebuilding a 1978 motor. i rebuilt a 1978 evinrude 115 that i owned back in 1993. if it has been in salt water i would pass.


----------



## splitshot (Mar 14, 2008)

i would question it too since its been in saltwater but the guy "got a good deal on the motor" and we all know when you get a good deal you either get lucky or pay more in the long run...i know it took alot of hours but he wanted this motor fixed...


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *splitshot (2/10/2009)*i charged him $1100 in labor charged by the hour $20 per hour..i figured this was a fair price being i'm not certified but have rebuilt many..and since it took so long with the rusted bolts i figured 20 an hour was fair..thanks for the input


$20.00/hr labor working on a boat motor or auto motor....:banghead:banghead I had a guy down the street a few years back (about 5) and he saw that I worked on cars. He stopped and asked me how much I would charge him to put a engine together (about 3 hours worth). I asked him "do I have to turn a wrench, or guide you through it" He wanted to know what the difference was. I told him $40.00/hr if I picked up a wrench and $20/hr if I didn't. Don't give yourself away unless you are helping out a friend. I'd have to be starving to work on that project for $20/hr.

Look at it this way...The average time for me to replace brake pads/rotors on a vehicle is anywhere from 1 hr to 1 1/2 hr... If I offered to do brakes on a vehicle to members here for $20-$30 plus parts, how long do you think the line would be? Show me someone that knows what they are doing and charges $20/hr and I won't touch my own brakes.


----------



## splitshot (Mar 14, 2008)

i sure do appreciate it you have eased my mind about the whole thing


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

i will do thembrakes beendoing them for years for $30 front only if they supply the pads and or rotors usually takes 30-45 minutes if all supplies are there


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *floater (2/11/2009)*i will do thembrakes beendoing them for years for $30 front only if they supply the pads and or rotors usually takes 30-45 minutes if all supplies are there


Damn you are good. I can't do it that fast with cleaning all the parts, removing the threaded pins and hitting them on a wire wheel then applying lube, and spray anti squeak on the pads, and let dry.

30 minutes at $30.00 is to me $60.00/hr...45 minutes is $45.00/hr....


----------

